# Classical Sonatas



## tdc

Looking at the keyboard sonatas of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven, are there any first movements of any of these that is much easier to play than the others? 

I'm looking for the easiest first movement to a classical piano sonata by one of these composers.


----------



## Bettina

The first movement of Mozart's Sonata in C Major, K. 545. Actually, all three of its movements are easier than most classical sonatas. It's often assigned to piano students as their first classical sonata. 

Also, Beethoven's sonatas op. 49 are a good choice for an intermediate-level player. As for Haydn, you could try the first movement of his Sonata in C Major, Hob. XVI:35.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> The first movement of Mozart's Sonata in C Major, K. 545. Actually, all three of its movements are easier than most classical sonatas. It's often assigned to piano students as their first classical sonata.
> 
> Also, Beethoven's sonatas op. 49 are a good choice for an intermediate-level player. As for Haydn, you could try the first movement of his Sonata in C Major, Hob. XVI:35.


Mozart. As said by a wiser person than I. "Too simple for a child to play. Too difficult for adults."


----------



## Guest

The first movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight" Sonata is easy to play from a purely technical level--interpreting it and making it sound good is another matter, but that's true of most music!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> The first movement of Mozart's Sonata in C Major, K. 545. Actually, all three of its movements are easier than most classical sonatas. It's often assigned to piano students as their first classical sonata.
> 
> Also, Beethoven's sonatas op. 49 are a good choice for an intermediate-level player. As for Haydn, you could try the first movement of his Sonata in C Major, Hob. XVI:35.


Those pupils are in good hand Bettina.


----------



## John Kiunke

Early Haydn Sonatas, Hob XVI 4,7,8,9


----------

